# woodstock rut



## Trapnfish (Nov 28, 2014)

has anybody seen any signs of the rut in the woodstock area i saw fresh scrapes a few days ago and little bucks with their nose to the ground a couple weeks ago but i have yet to see any chasing and i usually see some before now in the past 2 years.
thanks


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Nov 28, 2014)

I saw a lot of deer movement about 2 weeks ago. The butcher at that time was getting a lot of decent sized bucks in. I think a lot of the action happened at night during the full moon. I went from seeing up to 12 deer to seeing a few if that. There are a few ruts here so hopefully the 2nd one will be better than the first. Also, I haven't seen nearly as many road kills as there are usually here. There are still bucks roaming. Good luck. Tomorrow morning hopefully will be good.


----------



## 280bst (Nov 29, 2014)

I know this about Woodstock but just saying in Franklin Co. hwy 326 Hudson church rd. area it hasn't happened couple bucks have been killed last 2 wks. necks aren't swelled hocks are there but not really ripe. They are cruising not running does seem to be hid it may bust loose next week. Good luck to y'all in Woodstock


----------



## Trapnfish (Nov 29, 2014)

kennylbrown17 said:


> I saw a lot of deer movement about 2 weeks ago. The butcher at that time was getting a lot of decent sized bucks in. I think a lot of the action happened at night during the full moon. I went from seeing up to 12 deer to seeing a few if that. There are a few ruts here so hopefully the 2nd one will be better than the first. Also, I haven't seen nearly as many road kills as there are usually here. There are still bucks roaming. Good luck. Tomorrow morning hopefully will be good.



ok thanks and yeah i think the full moon did that because i saw a nice one with a doe then i came back in the afternoon to the same stand and another smaller buck was this the doe and i saw the nice one right before dark but he bedded down between some trees and i never got a shot i passed on a 7 point that day that i rattled in but now i regret it because i havent seen any sign of rut since but yesterday i got a trail cam pic of a small buck 6 mins behind a doe so it gives me hope


----------

